# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  شعر المتون في التراث العربي من القرن الهجري الثاني حتى نهاية القرن الهجري الثامن

## الاقصى الاسير

شعر المتون في التراث العربي من القرن الهجري الثاني حتى نهاية القرن الهجري الثامن 

الملخص

        يهتم هذا البحث بما نظمه المؤلفون من أشعار وأراجيز يصوغون بها القواعد والأحكام والمعاني المعجمية وغير ذلك من المعلومات، وهذا التصنيف يعرف بشعر المتون، وقصائد المتون التي ظهرت في أواخر القرن الهجري الثالث بشكل لافت للنظر، كانت تتربع على هرم علوم اللغة في ذلك الوقت، فكرست دراستي في جمع أكبر عدد ممكن من هذه الأشعار، واتبعت في دراستي منهجين: تاريخي من خلال رصد الظاهرة، وما تدور حوله القصائد من موضوعات لغوية ونحوية وعلمية. ومنهج وصفي تحليلي من خلال تحليل بعض هذه القصائد، وما فيها من أحكام وقواعد، وتحليل بعض ألفاظ هذه القصائد من خلال ما هو مخالف لسمت اللغة. وجعلت معمار هذا البحث ستة فصول وخاتمة استعرضت فيها نتائج البحث، ففي الفصل الأول:  استعرضت ظاهرة شعر المتون بدايتها، وامتدادها، وأشهر من نظم فيها، وفي الفصل الثاني تناولت قصائد المعاني وما يتفرع عنها من معاني الألفاظ، والمشترك بنوعيه المعنوي واللفظي أو ما اتفق لفظه واختلف معناه بما في ذلك الأضداد، وفي الفصل الثالث تدرجت في البحث عن البدايات الأولى للألغاز، وركزت فيه على جهود الشعراء الذين كتبوا في الألغاز، وبينت فيه أنواع الألغاز كاللغوية والنحوية، وخصصت الفصل الرابع بالمنظومات النحوية، ووقفت وقفةً متأنيةً في تحليل ما هو مخالف للغة وتوضيحه وبيانه، وقواعد العروض وغير ذلك، وأما الفصل الخامس فقد جعلته خاصاً بقصائد علوم الدين وهي قصائد الأحكام، وهي غالباً ما ينظمها فقهاء يضمنونها أحكام الفقه على أحد المذاهب، وقمت بتحليل بعض هذه المنظومات، وبيان ما هو مخالف لسمت اللغة، وفي الفصل السادس جمعت موضوعاتٍ متفرقةً، حتى لا يكون نقص في موضوعات شعر المتون، فذكرت متوناً قيلت في العروض والبلاغة والطب والتاريخ، وأنهيت بحثي بخاتمة بينت فيها أهم النتائج.


 النص الكامل

----------


## سليمان خاطر

هذا جهد كبير تشكر عليه،أخي الكريم. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة.
وقد ظهر في هذا الزمان من يضن بكلمة الشعر على هذه المتون،ويسميها منظومات فقط؛بحجة أنها ينطبق عليها مفهوم الشعر،ويبالغ في نفي الشعرية عنها. وهذا خطأ ولا يعيب تلك المتون في شيء،وفيها كثير من سمات الشعر إن لم تكن كلها،فهي أولى باسم الشعر من كثير مما ينشر اليوم باسم الشعر والشعر منه براء. والله أعلم.

----------


## د على رمضان عبد المجيد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

